# brewers yeast



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Does brewers yeast ever expire? What's the shelf life?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Well, I just bought a 1lb bottle of brewers yeast from GNC today for $7.99 and the exp date on the bottom of the bottle says Nov/2005.


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

I buy brewers yeast from GNC and can often get bottles that are near their exp. date for 1/2 price. I have a bottle that is past it's date and don't see any negative effects on production.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

If you use a lot of it, there's only one way to go:

http://makeashorterlink.com/?I217125D7


----------

